# Birkside-Gill copper mine (August 2016)



## Newage (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi All

I was on a photographic holiday to Cumbria to photograph planes low level, so as the weather was looking nasty one day I thought a trip to a derelict copper mine would be in order.

Located high up above the A591 just south of Thirlmere it`s a might hike to get to it.
The Mine was active from 1840 to 1866 it`s not that large with one main passage and two side passages both of which are dead ended, the first part is flooded to about 1 foot of water and fine mud (much fun getting waders free), infomation from Aditnow.

Anyway enough yak.

Picture time.

Main adit from entrance.












After the wet stuff the passages "dry out"











At the far end of this passage (about 15 min walk) is this flooded pool at the dead end.











Well that`s about it, as I said its not massive but I did try a cheeky Silhouette shot.






Thanks for looking, all comments are most welcome.
There might be the odd one or two extra picture on my FlickR page so shoot over to:-

https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157670969849980/with/28799912735/

Cheers Newage


----------



## krela (Aug 6, 2016)

Hey Newage, nicely shot. Hope you had a good holiday.


----------



## smiler (Aug 6, 2016)

That's a bit good Newage, you brought the colours out beautifully, Loved it Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 7, 2016)

Nice photographs. I was in Cumbria last year on holiday and standing on the shores of one of the lakes an RAF jet flew over and did a roll, all I had to do was to lift the camera and take the shot - but I was too slow.


----------

